# My piranha eats



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, not actually. He eats the little chunks of chicken. He is only 1.5" long. He didnt eat all four chunks though. SHould I take them out now?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> Well, not actually. He eats the little chunks of chicken. He is only 1.5" long. He didnt eat all four chunks though. SHould I take them out now?











I don't think it was a great idea to put them in .


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

oops


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You live.. you post on PFury.. and you learn..


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i think canned soup has preservatives which can be harmfull to your P's. I would not recomend doing that again.

~Will.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i only did it because he hasnt eatten much meat, tomorrow i am going to get him beefheart!!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

good move . . . have you tried earthworms or shrimp yet? bite sized chunks are best.

~Will.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

no, but it rained tonight so i will be looking for earthworms tomorrow. b4 you feed earthworms to p's, don't you have to squeeze the sh*t outta them of something? Wouldn't it be better if i cut the earthworms in half so the p is attracted to it?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

yup, squeeze the crap outta them (litteraly), just keep an eye on them as the worms might burrow into your gravel if not eaten right away.

~Will.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i don't think that was a good idea to do that but hey you made a mistake i made many but your piranha lives to tell the tale i reommend if you want to give him the same food you eat give him the steak or meat at dinner but don't cook it or do any thing to it but just stay away from foods with additives and perservitives!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

look at the soup containeer
there is usaully over 1200 grams of sodium in soup
not to good for us how about more delicate fish


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its not a good idea to feed yopur piranha canned food


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hehehe I just said:


> He didnt eat all four chunks though. SHould I take them out now?


 Yup, take it out as soon as your piranha has lost interest in the food...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Whoa! ever look at the sodium content in canned soups? He'll be a swimming ping-pong ball!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

oops, mistake. Ive been feeding him worms, he likes it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

he probably didn't eat all four chunks because he was waiting for you to put the salted crackers in first







j/k no soup meats not good, if you want to make him a beefheart stu







then that would be much better........


----------

